# Service drop



## ICE (Jan 15, 2012)

Antenna wire saves the day.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 15, 2012)

What the heck is that???


----------



## ICE (Jan 15, 2012)

That is a residential service that crosses over a bootlegged room addition.  I was several houses away from this so I don't know what, besides the antenna wire, might secure the lumber.


----------



## north star (Jan 17, 2012)

*- - -*

Now that's creative!

*- - -*


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2012)

Photvoltaic shingles...backfeeding the grid maybe???


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Would that be the utility companies issue?

pc1


----------



## pwood (Jan 17, 2012)

in california the poco has jurisdiction to the meter per the department housing and community developement. If i see something like this i get on the horn to the poco.


----------



## ICE (Jan 17, 2012)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Would that be the utility companies issue?pc1


Were I inclined to do anything about the service drop, this is what I would use:

230.1 Scope.

This article covers service conductors and equipment for control and protection of services and their installation requirements.

230.24 Clearances.

Service-drop conductors shall not be readily accessible and shall comply with 230.24(A) through (D) for services not over 600 volts, nominal.

(A) *Above Roofs.* Conductors shall have a vertical clearance of not less than 2.5 m (8 ft) above the roof surface. The vertical clearance above the roof level shall be maintained for a distance of not less than 900 mm (3 ft) in all directions from the edge of the roof.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 18, 2012)

ICE,  agree, 230.24 covers this issue, don't see the service drops separated like that, typically together to the service head with a loop and guide wire. thought the utility provided that rig.

pc1


----------



## ICE (Jan 18, 2012)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> ICE,  agree, 230.24 covers this issue, don't see the service drops separated like that, typically together to the service head with a loop and guide wire. thought the utility provided that rig.pc1


This is a triplex service drop and it's what the poco provides today.


----------



## Mac (Jan 19, 2012)

Check 680.8 "Overhead Conductor Clearances" - Which came first, the servcie or the pool?


----------



## ICE (Jan 19, 2012)

Mac said:
			
		

> Check 680.8 "Overhead Conductor Clearances" - *Which came first*, the servcie or the pool?


I don't know.  The drop was 10' above the water.  The CA Public Utilities Commission has decided that we will follow Edison's rules for service drops over pools and the clearance for triplex drops is 12'.

I found this one because of a kitchen remodel.  I was checking to see if the two breakers for a multi-wire branch circuit feeding a single receptacle were handle tied.  They weren't tied and I had Edison raise the drop.  The service panel is 4'9" from the pool but there's not a lot that I can do about that.

I haven't checked the records to see if the el. panel was permitted.  If it was permitted, then an inspector blew it.  The owner mentioned that it was inspected and Edison made the previous connection.  All's well that ends well.

UPDATE: The pool has no permits.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Edison's rules for service drops over pools? Less restrictive?

If following the NEC, would this SD have to be 22.5 ft above the pool?

pc1


----------



## David Henderson (Jan 19, 2012)

Ice,

I know this isn't an over hang but what about exceptions #2 and #3


----------



## ICE (Jan 19, 2012)

David Henderson said:
			
		

> Ice,I know this isn't an over hang but what about exceptions #2 and #3


The exceptions don't apply to this situation.


----------



## ICE (Jan 19, 2012)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Edison's rules for service drops over pools? Less restrictive?If following the NEC, would this SD have to be 22.5 ft above the pool?
> 
> pc1


Yes it would.


----------

